
Training an AI to write BuzzFeed clickbait headlines - spiggytopes
http://dataskunkworks.com/2018/11/05/i-trained-an-ai-to-write-buzzfeed-clickbait-headlines-you-wont-believe-what-happened-next/
======
MR4D
Am I missing something here, or would a mark of chain be much easier to write
and solve the problem just as well?

Seems like much less effort. Of course, maybe the author wanted to work on an
RNN instead?

